# Hipshot vs Gotoh vs Fender?



## NickS (May 1, 2019)

Gonna put new/black hardware on my new HSS Strat:



New Strat 2 by Nick Shelton, on Flickr

It looks like my best options for tuning machines come down to Hipshot and Fender for locking black tuners. Who has used/owned both and what do think is the best quality?

To stay with a drop-in replacement for the bridge it is between a Hipshot, Gotoh and Fender. Same question, which one is best quality and feels the best on the hand for palm-mutes and such?

Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## cardinal (May 1, 2019)

Can’t go wrong with any of them. I’ve used plenty of parts from all three. Hipshot stuff continually impresses me. Gotoh has wonderful vintage style locking staggered tuners which only they offer.


----------



## NickS (May 1, 2019)

Do you know if Gotoh makes drop-in replacementtuners that use the same dual-pin setup Fender uses? I didn't see it on their website.


----------



## High Plains Drifter (May 2, 2019)

I replaced the tuners on my Am Std strat with locking Fender tuners and I'm very happy with them. They are a two-pin design and should drop right in. Idk about the Gotoh tuners but wanted to just say that the Fender lockers are great! 

I replaced the bridge on mine with a Gotoh 510T and it still blows me away. I don't know if it's "better" than a Hipshot but it is worlds better imo than the original Fender as well as the Wilkinson that I had considered prior to getting this one.


----------



## Flappydoodle (May 2, 2019)

For tuners, I think Graphtech Ratio tuners are the best ever. They allow for very precise tuning. They feel super smooth and decisive. They feel incredibly premium. If there isn't a kit to drop in, there are adapter plates which work absolutely fine. I reckon you'll have no problem with a Strat since it's a very common headstock shape.

Hipshot is second. I have those on my Aristides. Really nice quality. Firm and decisive, no wobble.

Gotoh is third. I have the "magnum" tuners on two ESPs and a Caparison. They're good, but not special.

I had "Fender" locking tuners (not sure the exact type sorry) on a Tele and they weren't that great. Kinda slack and indecisive - i.e. turn the machine head and the tuning doesn't change until you turn a certain amount.


----------



## Mr_Mar10 (May 2, 2019)

both very good quality. ... hipshots with open gears are infinitely cooler tho
(I has them on 2 guitars)


----------



## budda (May 2, 2019)

I have ratio tuners on my tele, and the fact that they take twice as long to get to drop d is a bit annoying. For fine tuning they are good.

Honestly though, save some money and use the mandolin method on regular black tuners. I switched methods and saved $120 on new tuners for my strats .


----------



## angl2k (May 3, 2019)

I have several brand tuners on my guitars and imo Gotoh > Hipshot > Sperzel in terms of quality and feel.

But since you're replacing strat tuners I'd stick with Fender locking tuners, that will be a drop in replacement I guess.

For bridge replacement have a look at the Floyd Rose Rail Tail. It's a dive only trem, very comfy and feels rock solid.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (May 3, 2019)

budda said:


> I have ratio tuners on my tele, and the fact that they take twice as long to get to drop d is a bit annoying. For fine tuning they are good.
> 
> Honestly though, save some money and use the mandolin method on regular black tuners. I switched methods and saved $120 on new tuners for my strats .


What is the "mandolin method". Tried googling it and all I get is "how to tune a mandolin"


----------



## NickS (May 3, 2019)

angl2k said:


> I have several brand tuners on my guitars and imo Gotoh > Hipshot > Sperzel in terms of quality and feel.
> 
> But since you're replacing strat tuners I'd stick with Fender locking tuners, that will be a drop in replacement I guess.
> 
> For bridge replacement have a look at the Floyd Rose Rail Tail. It's a dive only trem, very comfy and feels rock solid.



Hipshot actually makes drop-in locking tuners for Fender headstocks, with the two locator pin set-up that Fender uses, and they're less money so I will probably go with those.

I haven't looked at the Floyd bridge you mentioned so I'll have to check that out. Thanks!


----------



## eaeolian (May 3, 2019)

The Hipshot UMP works fine on Fenders, too.


----------



## eaeolian (May 3, 2019)

Oh, and if you want a drop in, don't drill any holes replacement for the bridge, my personal favorite is the, unfortunately, expensive-as-hell Callaham.


----------



## cwhitey2 (May 3, 2019)

What's wrong with these? https://www.stewmac.com/Hardware_an...RTs2fYmWUSe0Od3nI6dkhlBYjkbynHGxoCVXMQAvD_BwE

I think any drop in bridge would be fine, but I like Gotoh products so...


----------



## NickS (May 3, 2019)

cwhitey2 said:


> What's wrong with these? https://www.stewmac.com/Hardware_an...RTs2fYmWUSe0Od3nI6dkhlBYjkbynHGxoCVXMQAvD_BwE
> 
> I think any drop in bridge would be fine, but I like Gotoh products so...



Those look good, and I like Gotoh products, but I really like the Hipshot and/or Fender varieties that utilize the factory dual-pin setup for a nice clean look (no extra holes or mods needed to install).


----------



## budda (May 3, 2019)

LiveOVErdrive said:


> What is the "mandolin method". Tried googling it and all I get is "how to tune a mandolin"



I'll grab the link after work.


----------



## JD27 (May 3, 2019)

I use Gotoh a lot but that’s more to do with them being drop in replacements for a good range of MIJ/MIK guitars, which I usually buy. I’d get the Schaller 2 pin style, I used them on my Fender Strat and Jazzmaster. The Fender locking tuners are actually cheaper and made in Taiwan by Ping.


----------



## NickS (May 3, 2019)

I know there are a lot of Gotoh fans here, where is the best place to buy their stuff?


----------



## KnightBrolaire (May 3, 2019)

as far as tuners, i'll second flappydoodle. graphtech ratio are the best i've come across, then hipshot, then gotoh/sperzel/wilkinson ime


----------



## JD27 (May 3, 2019)

NickS said:


> I know there are a lot of Gotoh fans here, where is the best place to buy their stuff?



I get mine from Philadelphia Luthier Supply. They carry a lot of the line and you buy a preconfigured set or create your own as they sell individuals as well.


----------



## High Plains Drifter (May 3, 2019)

NickS said:


> I know there are a lot of Gotoh fans here, where is the best place to buy their stuff?



I used Stratosphere.


----------



## budda (May 4, 2019)

LiveOVErdrive said:


> What is the "mandolin method". Tried googling it and all I get is "how to tune a mandolin"


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (May 4, 2019)

budda said:


>



Thabks! And here I was assuming I'd find a video about the mandolin method on guitar.


----------

